# Help STOEWER 40



## Stoewer40 (Sep 1, 2004)

Hello group,

I'm looking for all kinds of information about the STOEWER type 40.

This 4x4 car was used by the German army during WWII and was called the 'Bergekubel'.

Does anybody have any drawings or plans?
pictures,...

I'll can use it all!!  

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Have you tried the Modeling Forum ( http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=40 )?

They have some pretty hardcore modelers over there, and some of them get into the early '40s. (no W word!)


----------

